# Crystal (silver persian)



## stormy (Dec 7, 2003)

I finally figured out how to post pics!!! (it only took about 2 months!  )

Here's Crystal, she's a silver persian:


----------



## Lori (Jun 8, 2003)

She looks so silky!


----------



## Joys (Jan 12, 2004)

Ooo! How gorgeous!


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

*waits for Mike* You better hide Crystal before he gets here...


----------



## Ioana (Jul 12, 2003)

Crystal is so cute and fluffy - I love her jewlery like eyes


----------



## Mike (Jan 27, 2004)

I have absolutely no idea of why Julie would say a thing like that... =_ Just because I am trying to bribe her with chocolate chip cookies, so that I can spirit the beautiful Mia away from her?? Huh, huh, huh? That's no excuse! =_ 

Ohmigosh, Crystal is gorgeous! Surely you have more photos of her???
<Checking Yahoo maps for the shortest/fastest route to Jersey from Indiana, whilst pounding my fist on the desk for more pictures> ****

Peace,
Mike


----------



## stormy (Dec 7, 2003)

Mike said:


> I have absolutely no idea of why Julie would say a thing like that... =_ Just because I am trying to bribe her with chocolate chip cookies, so that I can spirit the beautiful Mia away from her?? Huh, huh, huh? That's no excuse! =_
> 
> Ohmigosh, Crystal is gorgeous! Surely you have more photos of her???
> <Checking Yahoo maps for the shortest/fastest route to Jersey from Indiana, whilst pounding my fist on the desk for more pictures> ****
> ...


 :lol: LOL, you might have a tough time trying to find her, she,s just terrifed of strangers(poor girl!) she runs like lightening if anyone approaches the door!

Here's a couple more pics:


----------



## Mike (Jan 27, 2004)

My Angel is not real eager to meet new people, either.

Crystal is cute, so whenever you have pictures, be sure to post them.

Peace,
Mike


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

She is very pretty, and I'm sure Mike will be there sometime soon, he is probably driving there as I type......... :lol:


----------



## queen of the nile (Aug 16, 2003)

I can't believe how white and pristine she looks! One of my kitties has white paws and they are always dirty :roll: . Crystal looks very sweet.


----------



## Mike (Jan 27, 2004)

kitkat said:


> She is very pretty, and I'm sure Mike will there sometime soon, he is probably driving there as I type......... :lol:


Just as soon as I can figure out a way to lure Twinkie out here, we will be off to get Crystal...

**** 

Peace,
Mike


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

You just can't trust some people when it comes to catnapping! :wink:


----------



## stormy (Dec 7, 2003)

queen of the nile said:


> I can't believe how white and pristine she looks! One of my kitties has white paws and they are always dirty :roll: . Crystal looks very sweet.


Actually that last pic is the only one I have where her feet look good, LOL!!! :lol: 
I have 2 other cats that have white feet and theirs are spotless, Crystals on the other hand.... :roll:


----------



## stormy (Dec 7, 2003)

Mike said:


> kitkat said:
> 
> 
> > She is very pretty, and I'm sure Mike will there sometime soon, he is probably driving there as I type......... :lol:
> ...


Now there's a chase I'd like to see!!! :lol:


----------



## Mike (Jan 27, 2004)

Jeanie said:


> You just can't trust some people when it comes to catnapping! :wink:


Well, by golly, you can trust me, because I am durned good at it!! ****

Peace,
Mike


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Smarty pants!







You know that's not the kind of catnapping I meant! I'll let you go this time, because I'm afraid I'd be too rough on you....mutter, mutter, some people...growl, mutter


----------



## KittyCute (May 23, 2004)

She's so silvery its beautiful!


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Mike said:


> kitkat said:
> 
> 
> > She is very pretty, and I'm sure Mike will there sometime soon, he is probably driving there as I type......... :lol:
> ...


Ok there is one magic word that can get Twinkie out of here and I am not going to say what it is! :wink:


----------



## Superkitties (Jan 30, 2004)

Catnapping.

What a pretty fluffball! Nice pics, just begs for hugs and scritches.


----------



## stormy (Dec 7, 2003)

I think this must be Crystal's favorite position!!! :lol:


----------



## Padunk (Oct 20, 2003)

How ladylike. :wink:


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Tsk, tsk, the little hussy! :lol:


----------



## Mike (Jan 27, 2004)

Jeanie said:


> Tsk, tsk, the little hussy! :lol:


You forgot one part - She is a CUTE little hussy!

Peace,
Mike


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

She's beautiful! I think cats know when they're doing something cute. I'd have to rub that tummy, couldn't possibly resist it!


----------



## Ioana (Jul 12, 2003)

What a cute tummy - I love chubby ones


----------



## stormy (Dec 7, 2003)

Jeanie said:


> Tsk, tsk, the little hussy! :lol:



:lol: :lol: I won't tell her you said that!!! :lol: :lol:


----------

